# لو كنت مكان هذا الرجل ماذا تفعل ؟



## BITAR (22 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## zakwan (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ماطلعت الصورة ليش


----------



## BITAR (22 أكتوبر 2010)

zakwan قال:


> ماطلعت الصورة ليش


* اعمل رفرش للصفحة*​


----------



## انريكي (22 أكتوبر 2010)

يعني عاوز اعمل ايه

هو الموت عندي 

هههههههههههههههههههه

جميل جدا

الرب يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مش هلحق اعمل حاجه لانى هموت من الخضه
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*امسي عليه احلي مساء
واخدها جري​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*اقوله اتفضل
هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 أكتوبر 2010)

عادي خالص
ادخل اكمل قراءة جوه واستلقي وعدي
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

بصراحة كان بنفسي اعمل حاجات كتيرة...

بس الموقف محرج مش هلحق اعمل اي شيء سوى سماع طقطقت عظامي...


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*أخده جنبى وأقراه وأسمعه معايا :59:
ههههههه
مش هلحق أعمل حاجة طبعا 
هو اللى هيعمل بقى :smile01
ميرسى يا أستاذنا*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*هعمل نفسي عبيطة ومش واخدة بالي وامشي عادي هههه*​


----------



## بيشوى اسحق (2 نوفمبر 2010)

انا هعمل حاجه واحده اموت من الخوف بدل ما شوف نفسى وانا بتاكل


----------



## BITAR (13 نوفمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> يعني عاوز اعمل ايه
> 
> هو الموت عندي
> 
> ...


*مفيش جرى*
*هههههههههههههه* 
*شكرا انريكي*​


----------



## BITAR (13 نوفمبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> مش هلحق اعمل حاجه لانى هموت من الخضه​
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه​


* افهم من كده اننا نعمل طاسه الخضة*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا SwEetY KoKeY*​


----------



## BITAR (13 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *امسي عليه احلي مساء​*
> 
> *واخدها جري*​


* اجدع تصرف*
*وتسيبه لوحده*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا mikel coco*​


----------



## BITAR (13 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *اقوله اتفضل*​
> *هههههههههههههه*​


* طبعا اتفضل كل*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا didi adly*​


----------



## BITAR (13 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> عادي خالص
> 
> ادخل اكمل قراءة جوه واستلقي وعدي
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


* ويا عينى يا وعدى*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا marmora jesus*​


----------



## BITAR (13 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> بصراحة كان بنفسي اعمل حاجات كتيرة...
> 
> بس الموقف محرج مش هلحق اعمل اي شيء سوى سماع طقطقت عظامي...


* حلوه*
*الطقطقة دى*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا christianbible5*​


----------



## BITAR (13 نوفمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *أخده جنبى وأقراه وأسمعه معايا :59:*
> *ههههههه*
> *مش هلحق أعمل حاجة طبعا *
> *هو اللى هيعمل بقى :smile01*
> *ميرسى يا أستاذنا*


* وما ادراكى بما يعمله هذا الاليف*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا Coptic MarMar*​


----------



## BITAR (13 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *هعمل نفسي عبيطة ومش واخدة بالي وامشي عادي هههه*​


* طبعا هو هيطلع اعبط*
*وهيتصرف عادى*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا Roka_Jesus*​


----------



## BITAR (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بيشوى اسحق قال:


> انا هعمل حاجه واحده اموت من الخوف بدل ما شوف نفسى وانا بتاكل


* هى دى الافكااااااااااااااااااااااار*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا بيشوى اسحق*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2010)

انا عندى امل الحق اصلى واتوب

نضمن اخرتنا بقى

هههههههههههه

شكرا استاذ بيتر للصورة الحلوة


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)

_انا هعزعم عليه  بكاسين  دم    _
_وااقوله   كل  وبحلق  عنيك اهى  جثه واتحسبت عليك_
_هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور  استاذنا_​


----------



## نيفين بنت الملك (14 نوفمبر 2010)

همشي براحه هلقيه ماشي ورايا براحه هجرى هلقيه بيجرى ورايا هقف  اصلى هلقيه برده واقف يصلى فاساله طيب انا بصلى عشان ربنا ينقظنى منك وانت بتصلى ليه هيقلى انا متعود اصلى قبل الاكل فالله يرحمنى ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا عندى امل الحق اصلى واتوب
> 
> نضمن اخرتنا بقى
> 
> ...


* ههههههههههههههه*
*ممكن لو كان هو طنش شوى*
*وعمل نفسة مش شايفك*
*هههههههههههههه*
*شكرا tasoni queena*​


----------



## BITAR (15 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _انا هعزعم عليه بكاسين دم _​
> _وااقوله كل وبحلق عنيك اهى جثه واتحسبت عليك_
> _هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
> 
> _مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور استاذنا_​


* هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*وفى جرى ولا مش هنلحق نجرى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا jesuslovejohn*​


----------



## BITAR (15 نوفمبر 2010)

نيفين بنت الملك قال:


> همشي براحه هلقيه ماشي ورايا براحه هجرى هلقيه بيجرى ورايا هقف اصلى هلقيه برده واقف يصلى فاساله طيب انا بصلى عشان ربنا ينقظنى منك وانت بتصلى ليه هيقلى انا متعود اصلى قبل الاكل فالله يرحمنى ههههههههههههههههه


*اولا*
* منورة المنتدى *
*ثانيا  *
*تعليق اكثر من رائع*
*ثالثا*
*معلومة جديدة انه بيصلى قبل الكل*
*لاننى*
*اعلم انه بيصلى ويشكر ربه بعد الاكل فقط*
*لانه*
*بيكون شبع وسد جوعة*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا نيفين بنت الملك*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ولا حاجة هقوله امشى يا وحش هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## BITAR (15 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> ولا حاجة هقوله امشى يا وحش هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


* يا وحش ( من الوحاشة )*
*ولا *
*يا وحش ( من الوحوش )*
*تفرق*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا jesus.my.life*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

BITAR قال:


> * يا وحش ( من الوحاشة )*
> *ولا *
> *يا وحش ( من الوحوش )*
> *تفرق*
> ...



الاتنين يا biter

والتعليف الى فوق بتاع اجرى دى كانت نكتة قالها البابا شنودة فى لقاء مع التلفزيون ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## مملكة الغابة (16 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه العمل عمل ربنا
بس حقيقى لو كنت مكانة كنت هتطلب من ربنا انة يسامحنى على اى حاجة عملتها واكمل قراءة عادى وبس هى موتة ولا اكتر


----------

